
Viktor Frankl on How Music, Nature, and Love Give Meaning to Our Lives - conductor
https://www.brainpickings.org/2020/07/17/viktor-frankl-yes-to-life-love-music/
======
abetlen
When I was a teenager, my mom (a psychiatrist) gave me her copy of Frankl's
treatise on _Logotherapy_ titlled _The Will to Meaning_. That book was so over
my head, but something that's always stuck with from it is: life is
_unconditionally meaningful_ , and we can discover that meaning through
creative actions and experiences, as well as how we come to accept
unnavoidable sufferring.

